# Reel Seat on an AFAW Surf



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

A Fuji #24 reel seat will fit an AFAW Surf _without_ cutting anything. I just finished working on John81's AFAW Surf because he wanted a reel seat on it. A Fuji #24 is able to be fitted from the butt end (with the butt cap removed ) and moved into the proper position. A quick trim to remove the shrink wrap that would be under the reel seat, do up some tape bushings, slather on the Rod Bond and slide'er on down. 

No pics, because I forgot :redface: and besides, it would just look like a reel seat next to some shrink wrap anyhow


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

good job! I didn't know you built rods..


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Yep. I do  Not many though (not enough hours in the day...)

7-Dust Guide Wrap









7-Dust Ferrule Wrap









Calstar 660XH (80 Lb Stand-Up Rod) Stripper Guide Wrap









Calstar 660 Chevron Wrap and Letter Weave


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Very nice work! There sure are a lot of talented people here. Greet looking rods.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I wanted a reel seat, too, but I went another route...

Fuji Plate Seat installed with Red 80# Powerpro, and some Rod Wrap grip tape...



















Not too shabby for a first attempt, and easy to un-do or re-do..


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

nice RR


i like that rod wrap stuff too, very comfy.



Jesse


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

RR, very Creative... Good Job..


----------

